# How to Make a Pumpkin Keg



## DanBrewer (25/10/14)

I don't know how hard it is to get a pumpkin in Australia (probably easier to get a pumpkin beer), but here's a fun little DIY party project for Halloween:

How to Make a Pumpkin Keg 

If you can find or make a Watermelon Beer, the same concept works for that. I did this about 7 years ago. Some people talk about flaming the inside of the pumpkin, or lining it with wax, but that's extra work, and seeing as how the wine bag was invited in Australia, it seems somewhat unpatriotic not to use it! Lol!


----------



## Camo6 (25/10/14)

DanBrewer said:


> I don't know how hard it is to get a pumpkin in Australia (probably easier to get a pumpkin beer), but here's a fun little DIY party project for Halloween:



There was a time when there were no pumpkins in Australia. Then some scientist decided they could be used to eradicate the Brussel sprout ( another introduced pest). Problem was, the pumpkin had no natural predators in Australia so they have multiplied out of control. I've even found Queensland Blues in my backyard down here in Melbourne. So, to answer your query, yes there's plenty of pumpkins down here. Hell, we even play golf with them. Bloody buggers of things.

And thanks for the link. Looks like an interesting blog.


----------



## DanBrewer (25/10/14)

_Who would have thought a pumpkin would be an invasive species_... I have NEVER heard this story--- crazy! Why isn't the money tree an invasive spices? Lol-


----------



## Kodos (25/10/14)

Pumpkins? Hmm not sure if I've seen them 'round these parts.

There's a pumpkin festival each year up the road in collector - perhaps it's related?

would this be any good for making a keg out of?







Thankfully there seem to be many more pumpkins than pumpkin beers in Australia.


----------

